# [Tutorial]Create Your Own Windows XP Unattended CD



## VarDOS (Apr 6, 2009)

* nLite Tutorial * How To Create Windows XP Unattended CD, using nlite. 
Hi Friends,
This is my new tutorial, to create Windows XP Unattended CD, this is an user friendly tutorial, with images for each and every step. 
The WinXP CD Created Works Greatly without any error (tested on my PC), also the installation size is only 315MB, without removing any Visual Effects.

XP Installation Size : 315MB 
Time Taken To Install : 14-17min

Link : Create Your Own Windows XP Unattended CD

And Please Suggest Any Changes Needed

Thanks


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 6, 2009)

Very old, this topic had been covered here in the Tutorials section years ago...


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 6, 2009)

Amateur work really. Nevertheless, thnx for the effort.


----------



## redhat (Apr 6, 2009)

I would rather use the inbuilt feature in the windows XP installation disk...


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2009)

We can even reduce xp installtion disk size lower than 315MB using nlite.


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 7, 2009)

^the original size of my Installation Disk is 600MB, i have just made it little compressed using nlite as told above, this tutorial infact tells u about how to make u r windows XP installation small, using nlite i.e tutorial tells about exactly which components should be removed from the CD.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> We can even reduce xp installtion disk size lower than 315MB using nlite.



Actually, we can compress XP in 150 mb....lol, I've even seen low compressions, but haven't tried it...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 7, 2009)

There's a flash drive version of xp... maybe 120 mb or so.. not sure.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^It's "too" stripped off.

The best ones with all "necessary" features size within 230-260MB.


----------



## max_demon (Apr 8, 2009)

i even saw win xp image of 20 mb too . really , i was trying to emulate xp on psp then i found that


----------



## rebecca125 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing really helpful


----------



## Termin@L (May 13, 2009)

curently have a zip file named Long horn FULL.....
fist thot its a virus....thn extracted it...n voila....it was n iso file of tht os....

amazing part is...its just  2.12 MB!!!!!
wen extracted, its 750MB
never used it though 


VARAD...u uploaded tht file?
if yes thn atleast u sld have compressd it...
(saying coz using a limited dwld pack...)


----------

